# Abbey Lee Kershaw - extremely sexy catwalk @ Hakaan Spring Summer 2012 x 2



## Q (13 Dez. 2011)

:WOW: der Sommer 2012 kann kommen 



 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (13 Dez. 2011)

luftig is es auf jeden fall  und was fürs auge auch  :thx:


----------

